# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Benelux >  French classes for English speakers -- do they exist in Belgium?

## mikehayes

French classes tend to be advertised as the "full immersion" style of teaching. I would be interested in finding non-immersion French classes, where some of the instruction is in English, at least initially.

----------

